# External Equalizer for a Cruze



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You could install it just fine, but you won't get the results you're looking for. You need a fairly powerful equalizer to get truly good results. 

Why not just install a miniDSP? ~$130 shipped to your door, and it gives you 36 fully customizeable *parametric *EQ bands, among other things. Sure, it's more expensive, but it would actually get the job done.


----------



## Guille (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi pal, thanks a lot for your quick answer! I made a little search on the MiniDSP and it looks very good!
I see there are a lot of options: 2 x in 4 out; 2 x in 4 out balanced; 2 x in 8 out; etc.

I have the following equipment installed in my car: (I´ll have a subwoofer in the next 15 days too...)

4 blaupunkt speakers, with their own separate tweeter:
Amazon.com: Blaupunkt Blue Magic CX 160 - 6 inch 260 Watt Component Speaker System: Car Electronics

This is my amp:
Amazon.com: Blaupunkt EMA 455 600-Watt 4-Channel Amplifier: Car Electronics

Having these installed, what MiniDSP do you think I need? 

With this setup, the stock radio signal (which is already equalized) goes into the amp, and then into the speakers. Please, correct me if I´m wrong, but if I add the MiniDSP, the signal should go like this?:

Stock radio out > MiniDSP In
MiniDSP Out > Amp In
Amp Out > Speakers

In resume, these are my questions:

- Can the stock equalizer of the Cruze be bypassed?
- How do I add the MiniDSP to the signal line? Please note that I have an original stock radio. Which cables/ connectors are appropiate for this?
- Are the stock radio voltages compatible with the MiniDSP? Do I need any converters for this?
- From what I´ve searched, the MiniDSP is a computer sound card. How is this installed inside the car?

I´m sorry if these are dumb questions, but I´m really learning here, and it´s my first time with all these car/audio thing!

Thanks a lot for your help people,


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Guille said:


> Hi pal, thanks a lot for your quick answer! I made a little search on the MiniDSP and it looks very good!
> I see there are a lot of options: 2 x in 4 out; 2 x in 4 out balanced; 2 x in 8 out; etc.
> 
> I have the following equipment installed in my car: (I´ll have a subwoofer in the next 15 days too...)
> ...


- The stock equalizer on the Cruze cannot be bypassed. This is why it's so important to have a powerful parametric equalizer when using aftermarket speakers. 
- You have the wiring figured out correctly. Keep in mind that this is also a digital crossover, so you have the option of setting up your front sound stage to be fully digital. If you are currently using the 4-channel amp to power the front and rear speakers, then you could power the rear speakers using the factory amplification, run a new wire to the tweeters, and use the 4-channel amp to power the tweeters and door speakers, thus allowing you to set a custom crossover filter. I can get you a baseline tune that will help you understand how to work around the car's anomalies. If you don't want to use it as a crossover, you can leave the crossover filters alone and use it as a parametric equalizer for your front speakers and your subwoofer. 
- The stock radio voltages are not compatible. You need an RCA input like you would have going into your 4-channel amplifier anyway. The PAC AA-GM44 unit is highly recommended. It is a line out converter that plugs directly into the back of your radio and requires no splicing into the factory wiring. 
- You will need the miniDC, which will be used to provide power to the miniDSP. It's a $12 accessory on the miniDSP site. You can also buy the "minidsp in a box" model which is $25 more expensive and comes in a nice little case. I just bought the plain sound board and attached it somewhere in my dash with velcro. Keep in mind you will need a laptop to make adjustments on the miniDSP. 

You want the 2x4 miniDSP unbalanced.


----------



## Guille (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot man, I really appreciate your help!
If my understanding is correct, this is what I need to do:

- Use factory amp to power left & right rear speakers and tweeters.
- Use new amp to power left & right front speakers and tweeters.
- Buy a MiniDSP 2x4 unbalanced (MiniDSP 2x4 | MiniDSP) + a MiniDC.
- To add the Mini, I need a PAC AA-GM44 line converter.

The wiring should be like this?

Stock radio out > PAC
PAC > MiniDSP

MiniDSP (Channel 1,2,3,4) > Amp #1 (new)
Amp #1 (new) > Front speakers (2) and tweeters (2)

Stock Amp > PAC
PAC > Rear speakers (2) and tweeters (2)

-------------------------------------

I have some more questions please:

* The MiniDSP should be:
- RevA / 0.9 VRMS Max or
- RevB / 2 VRMS Max?

Thank you very much for your help,


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

As a rule of thumb passive crossovers suck... 
suck the sq


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

I second the minidsp. I am running one in my cruze with the same mids and tweeters as XR.
Sounds phenomenal


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Guille said:


> Thanks a lot man, I really appreciate your help!
> If my understanding is correct, this is what I need to do:
> 
> - Use factory amp to power left & right rear speakers and tweeters.
> ...


You got the wiring correct!

The miniDSP should be RevA. The only difference between RevA and RevB is a jumper that you can flip on the circuit board. Specifying the one you want at checkout will determine how they set it up when they ship it out. They're both the same board otherwise. 



Dieselard said:


> I second the minidsp. I am running one in my cruze with the same mids and tweeters as XR.
> Sounds phenomenal


I actually have yet another updated tune that will build on what you have currently. My new tune includes time alignment, which you will love. Shoot me a PM with your e-mail address again and I'll send you the settings.


----------



## Guille (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone! You guys helped me a lot! Great forum!


----------



## Guille (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi everyone! As suggested I just bought the MiniDSP + a MiniDC to have a better equalization.

- After installing the MiniDSP, what are your recommendations for the stock equalizer settings? Should I throw down the stock equalizer bass, mid and treble to -12; to have more versatility with the MiniDSP? or
- Do your think the stock equalizer should be flat?

I know it´s all about preferences, but maybe you guys can give me a technical clue about this!

Thanks a lot!


----------

